# How About Your Favorite Drummer?



## BendBrewer (Aug 31, 2011)

I have to go with Rodney Holmes

[video=youtube;jjH1Uc-t4ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjH1Uc-t4ps[/video]

Nobody does Cow Bell like Rodney.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 31, 2011)

in no particular order:

Ringo Starr
Ginger Baker
Mick Fleetwood
Keith Moon
John Bonham

edit; I can't believe I left out Nick Mason


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2011)

That dude jams!


----------



## Straight Sativa (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow that Rodney guy is damb good; haven't heard of him before does he play in a band?

Soo many good drummers out there I can't choose one favorite but here's two 2 that I'm listening to now:

Hope you like metal 

[video=youtube;Oe2B5zuNRWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe2B5zuNRWM[/video]


[video=youtube;taFQUbhpuWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taFQUbhpuWA[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;q-BRee2bAho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-BRee2bAho[/video]Neil Pert 
Vinnie Paul
Joe Jordison
just to name a few


----------



## dam612 (Sep 1, 2011)

you really cant beat dennis chambers


----------



## redivider (Sep 2, 2011)

no doubt, Alex Gonzalez, mexican band Mana.

one of the best live drummers on earth no doubt.

here's a small solo, but not what he does best...

[youtube]4OFs5SvxMJ4[/youtube]


----------



## filtereye (Sep 2, 2011)

Brad Hargreaves from Third Eye Blind

http://www.thirdeyeblind.com/media/videos/48/358

1:16 + murders it


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 2, 2011)

I first saw Rodney play in Steve Kimock's Band. Probably saw them together 20 times. He plays a lot in Europe and on the East Coast these days with a variety of people. He's probably 5'- 2" and 120 pounds, soaking wet. Great guy.

Here's part 2:

[video=youtube;kZMICE1H33s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZMICE1H33s[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 2, 2011)

Larse Ulrige from metallica. Or maybe the drummer from Dream Theater. I forgot his name tho...


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;FLzk9UtAXDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLzk9UtAXDc&feature=related[/video]

the rev from a7x rest in peace.
joey jordison
lamb of gods drummer lol.


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 3, 2011)

Definately Joey Jordison from Slipknot

[youtube]sp_PJrPgpk8[/youtube]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 4, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Definately Joey Jordison from Slipknot
> 
> [youtube]sp_PJrPgpk8[/youtube]


i saw this live he is an amazing drummer.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent control of volume and tempo changes. Comming from a drummer, I envy his (rodney's) ability!

Samus Paulicelli - This guy is probably the deuschiest-looking drummer I know of, but there's no denying these skills:
[video=youtube;zkPYJo5KO1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkPYJo5KO1M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Straight Sativa (Sep 4, 2011)

Its funny in conversations about deceased metal drummers, people are so quick to say "The REV!", but I think Vitek from Decapitated was a better technical drummer:
[video=youtube;6Cgt32Z3hvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cgt32Z3hvs&feature=related[/video]

Check out the move he does @ 4:00


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 4, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Larse Ulrige from metallica. Or maybe the drummer from Dream Theater. I forgot his name tho...


Jeff Portnoy i think

I always hear that Lars is garbage live.. not sure, never been a big enough fan of Metallica to go find out though lol



My list of favorite drummers would be the following (most favored being asterixed *):

Gene Krupa*
Buddy Rich*
John Bonham (Led Zeppelin)*
Neil Peart (Rush)*
Ian Paice(Deep Purple)*
Chris Thatcher (http://streetlightmanifesto.com/)*
Chris Tsagakis (http://rxbandits.com/)*
Jord Samolesky (http://propagandhi.com/)[CANADA]*


----------



## EvlMunkee (Sep 4, 2011)

GINGER BAKER 
and he did it blindass drunkk


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;WH2_Yq0wm3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH2_Yq0wm3I[/video]


----------



## sonar (Sep 4, 2011)

[youtube]GHkucr1jJpQ[/youtube]


----------



## antspants1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Brian Downey from Thin Lizzy Is one of the most underrated dummers of all time, so musical
Or any of frank zappas drummers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2011)

Samus Paulicelli - Decrepit Birth
[video=youtube;zkPYJo5KO1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkPYJo5KO1M[/video]

Richard Christy - Death, Iced Earth
[video=youtube;L2kGJZEVI1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2kGJZEVI1Q[/video]

Sean Reinert - Death, Cynic
[video=youtube;ca230DXyWqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca230DXyWqk[/video]
^^
Reminds me of Neil Peart


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> Its funny in conversations about deceased metal drummers, people are so quick to say "The REV!", but I think Vitek from Decapitated was a better technical drummer:


Speaking of dead drummers. Steve MacDonald - Gorguts From Wisdom to Hate RIP 2002 
AMAZING timing and fills.
[video=youtube;qATwaZTqb54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qATwaZTqb54[/video]

Decapitated was the shit. Those dudes were all teenagers.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tom Moglovkin studio drummer out of LA


----------



## Straight Sativa (Sep 6, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Decapitated was the shit. Those dudes were all teenagers.


Hell yeah Decapitated is right up there with some of the best tech metal bands. Their new drummer is good too but Carnival Is Forever just can not compare with their previous albums with Vitek.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Sep 6, 2011)

matt cameron is a odd time signature FUCKING BEAST

[video=youtube;pdO6ho_JFm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdO6ho_JFm8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of the absolute sickest drumming right here. The whole song is nothing but crazy drum masturbation.
[video=youtube;-Fp3qeKYh-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fp3qeKYh-k[/video]


----------



## panhead (Sep 6, 2011)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Jeff Portnoy i think
> 
> I always hear that Lars is garbage live.. not sure, never been a big enough fan of Metallica to go find out though lol
> 
> ...


Love the buddy rich & gene krupa reference,i saw both play several times when i was younger.


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Sep 6, 2011)

Travis Barker defenitley


----------



## panhead (Sep 7, 2011)

Terry bozzio 10 years ago was about when he got so technical it took the pleasure out of listening to him,back in the days of the Missing Persons band he was ruthless,the entire band was top musicans & all had the pedigree of being ex zappa band members,too bad missing persons music sucked but he was a bad mofo.

Anybody know if he is still with Korn ?


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 7, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> Its funny in conversations about deceased metal drummers, people are so quick to say "The REV!", but I think Vitek from Decapitated was a better technical drummer:
> [video=youtube;6Cgt32Z3hvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cgt32Z3hvs&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Check out the move he does @ 4:00


we werent talking about deceased i was just saying i liked him ive seen a7x 2 times because of rev and syn.


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 7, 2011)

panhead said:


> Terry bozzio 10 years ago was about when he got so technical it took the pleasure out of listening to him,back in the days of the Missing Persons band he was ruthless,the entire band was top musicans & all had the pedigree of being ex zappa band members,too bad missing persons music sucked but he was a bad mofo.
> 
> Anybody know if he is still with Korn ?


About time someone mentioned Bozzio. He sure gets my vote for most impressive drum kit. Got to see him sit in with ZPZ a few years ago. It was ridiculous.


----------



## ShowMeTheWay (Sep 12, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WGXGpa458Ig" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ShowMeTheWay (Sep 12, 2011)

[[video]http://youtu.be/WGXGpa458Ig[/video]




dudes got mad soul


----------



## lexros (Sep 14, 2011)

My favorite 3:

Buddy Rich (solo)
Matt Helders (Arctic Monkeys)
Dominic Howard (Muse)

Buddy rich is very different from the others but he is still very cool


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 14, 2011)

this is always one of my favorite drummers to watch play..He has crazy showmanship.
here's a lil cheese funky tune
[video=youtube;dFonPQZLoRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFonPQZLoRA[/video]
[video=youtube;fxmbuVC5z_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxmbuVC5z_4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gerryfilanfoph (Sep 17, 2011)

My favourite drummer is Rodney, he plays in Steve Kimock's Band. I like his music so much. He plays a lot in Europe and on the East Coast these days with a variety of people.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 18, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> Wow that Rodney guy is damb good; haven't heard of him before does he play in a band?
> 
> Soo many good drummers out there I can't choose one favorite but here's two 2 that I'm listening to now:
> 
> Hope you like metal


Longstreth is the man... new GORGUTS can effin wait...


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;UVaU-2jggMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVaU-2jggMA&feature=relmfu[/video]

Eber is a beast...Dysrhythmia is bar none.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 18, 2011)

Richard Hoak
Ken Schalk
Dave Witte
Charlie Zeleny
Dale Crover

All worth mentioning...


----------



## smokeyj420 (Sep 18, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Definately Joey Jordison from Slipknot
> 
> [youtube]sp_PJrPgpk8[/youtube]


Hands down hes my fav drummer. Slipknot also my fav band.


----------



## tomcruuze (Sep 19, 2011)

Shannon Leto is my Favorite Rock Drummer, Shannon Palys with passion and takes passion,but also Love, fun and every particle of his body. Love to watch him when he play, he is perfect drummer ever for me.


----------



## Connellmorgan (Sep 21, 2011)

These are my Favorite Drummer.
- John Bonham
- Keith Moon
- Carter Beauford
- Bill Ward.


----------



## waltonmorgan (Oct 10, 2011)

My favorite drummers in the following list.
- Gene Krupa
- Buddy Rich
- John Bonham 
- Neil Peart.


----------



## seneritasmith (Oct 15, 2011)

My favorite drummer is Rodney, This played in the band Steve Kimock. I love his music so much. It plays a role in Europe and the East Coast these days with a wide range of people.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mike Portnoy
Neal Peart
Buddy Rich


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 15, 2011)

Raymond Herrera Fear Factory


----------



## EmptyWords (Oct 15, 2011)

Marko Pitruzzella
[video=youtube;XAcYVObSmcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAcYVObSmcA[/video]


----------



## Carl Spackler (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a lot of faves but Keith Carlock currently has my attentionhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFtgkuEyXQY


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 17, 2011)

Buddy Rich was The Man. I saw him live twice, and played in front of his daughter once (kinda intimidating!). Mike Portnoy, Dennis Chambers and Dave Weckl are all from other planets. If anyone followed Dream Theater's search for Portnoy's replacement, it was like watching American Idol for drummers. I'll find the link, but they could've picked any of them. The winner though was Mike Mangini, who holds the record for fastest single-stroke rolls (1203bpm?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe8XKgOuNtk


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 17, 2011)

I like his son better.



EvlMunkee said:


> GINGER BAKER
> and he did it blindass drunkk


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 17, 2011)

Loved him when he actually played *music*...but then he got so over-the-top technical only *he* could understand him. I saw him at Guitar Center. No question dude's got sick talent...and he certainly dispels the whole "dumb drummer" thing...but I wound up throwing his cd away.


panhead said:


> Terry bozzio 10 years ago was about when he got so technical it took the pleasure out of listening to him,back in the days of the Missing Persons band he was ruthless,the entire band was top musicans & all had the pedigree of being ex zappa band members,too bad missing persons music sucked but he was a bad mofo.
> 
> Anybody know if he is still with Korn ?


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 17, 2011)

Beauford's awesome. No offense....I was a huge Sabbath fan back in the day, but Ward and Bonham couldn't hold Beauford's stick bag.



Connellmorgan said:


> These are my Favorite Drummer.
> - John Bonham
> - Keith Moon
> - Carter Beauford
> - Bill Ward.


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's the links for the DT drummer search. Even non-drummers would dig this, but for drummers...man, it's freaking awesome. 3 20min episodes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L609JsPFmmI&feature=relmfu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vaDfcKzLbY&feature=relmfu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QHMQjH17aw&feature=relmfu.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 17, 2011)

Michael Shrieve

Ed "Cass" Cassidy


----------



## matool (Oct 17, 2011)

mike portnoy man he fricking good man


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 17, 2011)

EmptyWords said:


> Marko Pitruzzella


Ever hear Brain Drill?


----------



## Vapor Nation (Oct 19, 2011)

John Bonham has to be my favorite drummer of all time and that statement is probably a little biased simply because Physical Graffiti was the only second cd I ever got and fell in love with Led Zeppelin on that day. There is nothing like tossing on the ole double disc Led Zeppelin dvd and getting lost in their performance, all four of them are fun to watch.


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 20, 2011)

PG was awesome for sure. It's almost sacrilege to knock Bonham. Dude was good, and certainly an innovator. And he totally worked for Zep. But he didn't have 1/2 the skills of the other drummers mentioned. Surprised I didn't see Niel Peart mentioned...or Billy Cobham, Chad Smith, Ian Pace....



Vapor Nation said:


> John Bonham has to be my favorite drummer of all time and that statement is probably a little biased simply because Physical Graffiti was the only second cd I ever got and fell in love with Led Zeppelin on that day. There is nothing like tossing on the ole double disc Led Zeppelin dvd and getting lost in their performance, all four of them are fun to watch.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know if he has been said yet or not, but Brennan Huff is definitely in my top 5. Take a listen to this little solo....


[video=youtube;UVFFjp90ouU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVFFjp90ouU[/video]


----------



## SoCaldrums (Oct 21, 2011)

Are there any other drummers here? Curious as to what strain you prefer when playing. (I'll assume sativa) Current favorite is a friend's grow (from wheezerweedseeds) of AO x SSH. I wind up playing things I never even imagined previously.


----------



## EmptyWords (Oct 27, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> Ever hear Brain Drill?


 Yes, Brain Drill is pretty awesome. It seems to me they try too hard to be technical but I do like them.


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 30, 2011)

EmptyWords said:


> Yes, Brain Drill is pretty awesome. It seems to me they try too hard to be technical but I do like them.


Yeah...there's a lot of that these days.

I dig bands that can groove like: Burnt by the Sun, Candiria, Cephalic Carnage, Lair of the Minotaur...and of course the unparalelled Dysrhythmia


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 30, 2011)

any jazz drummer


----------



## chasta (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvY3_nYRI20


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

tony royster jr is pretty sweet
[video=youtube;WPncumXZExo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPncumXZExo[/video]


----------



## obijohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Carl Spackler said:


> I have a lot of faves but Keith Carlock currently has my attentionhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFtgkuEyXQY


I've seen him several times with Steely Dan, definitely one of the greats. Chad Smith (RHCP and Chickenfoot) also pretty damned good


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 1, 2011)

The Professor Neil Peart. Still haven't seen anyone better, even after attending hundreds of concerts over 45+ years. Seen Rush many times, but he really outdid himself on the 2112 tour!!!


----------



## Junglesam (Nov 1, 2011)

john bonham hands down!


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 1, 2011)

SoCaldrums said:


> Are there any other drummers here? Curious as to what strain you prefer when playing. (I'll assume sativa) Current favorite is a friend's grow (from wheezerweedseeds) of AO x SSH. I wind up playing things I never even imagined previously.


As long as I get very high, I do not care. Sativa all the way, or else I can only play for about 45 minutes straight without wanting to go to sleep hahaha.


----------



## SoCaldrums (Nov 1, 2011)

Just curious. Why?



Junglesam said:


> john bonham hands down!


----------



## michealpataya (Nov 1, 2011)

These are my favourite drummer.
1. Ginger Baker
2. Mick Fleetwood
3. Keith Moon
4. John Bonham*.
*


----------

